# Holy Cow!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I hadn't been in my small watermelon patch & went to take a peek. I found the biggest sugar baby I've ever seen. Got the pic but didn't want to disturb the monster. Pic doesn't give the dept of this SUGAR MOMMA.
Lets have a biggest sugar baby contest. LOL!
I'ts not ready to pick I don't think. I can't ever figure when to pick em. I thump em, look for the dead curly cew, & a every trick in the book. But never have figured it out.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Dull, raspy thud...no hollow sound...denser the meat, duller the thud, gets raspy just before the curly cue browns away....man..every time I see Rubberback I start watering for quail on the half shell.....where are you located? Could use 
2 or 3 dozen for the freezer....hey James, you like to fish?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I picked it. Hope its ripe ? I'm not sure of what it is. I think its a big sugar momma. LOL


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a great looking melon. Please post another picture when you cut it open.

Is that light spot where it was laying on the ground? If so, it would have made me feel better if it was a little lighter colored with maybe a bit of yellow coloring. Probably still OK if the tendril was dried up.

What was the total growing time on that one? About 100 days? That would push the limit on my growing season.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> That's a great looking melon. Please post another picture when you cut it open.
> 
> Is that light spot where it was laying on the ground? If so, it would have made me feel better if it was a little lighter colored with maybe a bit of yellow coloring. Probably still OK if the tendril was dried up.
> 
> What was the total growing time on that one? About 100 days? That would push the limit on my growing season.


Dick it was laying on plastic & the tendril was dried up & it had a dull thud when I thumped it. I'll take a pic when I cut it open. If no good the birds will love it. They will get their share anyway because I can't eat that monster . Guess, I'll be canning melons next. LOL
About 100 days.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

donaken said:


> Dull, raspy thud...no hollow sound...denser the meat, duller the thud, gets raspy just before the curly cue browns away....man..every time I see Rubberback I start watering for quail on the half shell.....where are you located? Could use
> 2 or 3 dozen for the freezer....hey James, you like to fish?


Rubberback. Take note bud. If you don't I'll offer up 10 dozen quail and a g to pitch in for diesel for a trip on his new sled. Lol.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Rubberback. Take note bud. If you don't I'll offer up 10 dozen quail and a g to pitch in for diesel for a trip on his new sled. Lol.


Huh! English please. I'm not sure what your asking? 
My next fishing trip will be to the chandeliuers with my son next month.
I don't fish as much anymore I have to many birds & this farm keeps me too busy.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry. Look at Donakens post/offering up a trip for some bird maybe and then look at his thread with his new ride. Insane ride he's having built.

Nice melon. Always enjoy looking at your gardening skills and groceries.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Sorry. Look at Donakens post/offering up a trip for some bird maybe and then look at his thread with his new ride. Insane ride he's having built.
> 
> Nice melon. Always enjoy looking at your gardening skills and groceries.


Lol...not looking to trade or a deal on birds...now diesel?!? Just seems to be someone I would relate to well....my family is from just a bit further north, just outside Center...few miles east of Shelbyville to be exact....spent my youth in the woods and runnin Tenaha creek....not many generations out from simple sharecroppers.....the only thing they knew of the Great Depression was what they heard on the radio...lol...oh yea...great melon, agree, would like to see it cut...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Sorry. Look at Donakens post/offering up a trip for some bird maybe and then look at his thread with his new ride. Insane ride he's having built.
> 
> Nice melon. Always enjoy looking at your gardening skills and groceries.


I appreciate the offer & would love to but like I said its hard to get away. I can't find help around here. 
You can't just walk away from taking care of the birds which I enjoy raising them. I had a great fishing career thats for sure. I definately caught my share & then some. I only fished with arty's for 50 years & mainly for trout.
I would like to see his boat. Post it here I love a nice boat. I've always had a small Whaler never saw the need for a gas hog. I always waded never fished out of a boat. Thanks again. I do have some quail.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

donaken said:


> Lol...not looking to trade or a deal on birds...now diesel?!? Just seems to be someone I would relate to well....my family is from just a bit further north, just outside Center...few miles east of Shelbyville to be exact....spent my youth in the woods and runnin Tenaha creek....not many generations out from simple sharecroppers.....the only thing they knew of the Great Depression was what they heard on the radio...lol...oh yea...great melon, agree, would like to see it cut...thanks for sharing!


 No problem! Come on out my gates open. I love it out here its a lot of work but I eat good & sell what I can. Its not cheap raising birds all they do is eat, poop, lay eggs, & wake me up every morning at 5. Sounds like a zoo in the morning. LOL I will post it up when I cut it open. Hope its a good one. 
I just plant a few plants for me & the birds. I love a cool melon in the heat of the day. Post your boat here I'd love to see it. Thanks. RB
Yea, diesel is very exspensive these days.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*killin machine....*

RB....spend most of my time wading inshore, the rest of the time trollling deep water....colder weather you'll find me in the river bottom or marsh chasin ducks
had Glen Boatwright w Boatright Marine build this for me...have owned numerous alum boats over the years...but finally decided to build one I could'nt tear up....I have no doubt we will get a couple generations out of this one....and yes, diesel at 2300+gal a pop adds up


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice ride! I like your style simple,strong, & to the point. Get me there & get me back.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I cut it open today. It was a good one. Had a lot of rhine but sure tasted good after being on the mower.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

pickle that rind!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

goatchze said:


> pickle that rind!


Man I gave it to the birds. I'm taking a day off from canning. I have never canned so much in my life. Not gonna stop just need a break. 
I have more than enough till next year. I'm gonna sell some.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Birds love watermelon. I'll bet they hit it hard.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Birds love watermelon. I'll bet they hit it hard.


Rine looked like a deflated football. They love melons. That is one of the reasons I plant them. Its a treat they love & helps them keep cool .


----------

